# Yamaha yt624 and impeller kit



## Newf1986 (Jan 2, 2020)

Anyone here put an impeller kit on a yt624. Just curious to see if its made any difference ? Extended throwing distance etc ?

It throws about 50 feet now.

Mine has been good other than the height adjustment shock failing twice.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Newf1986 said:


> Anyone here put an impeller kit on a yt624. Just curious to see if its made any difference ? Extended throwing distance etc ?
> 
> It throws about 50 feet now.
> 
> Mine has been good other than the height adjustment shock failing twice.


doesnt sound like needed what is gap between blower fan and bucket drum?


----------



## lucgallant (Dec 17, 2020)

What exact kit?


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

The only reason you do this mod is to get it to throw further, and stop the chute from clogging up. Sounds like yours is working fine. You only really need to do this when there's a larger gap between the impeller and the chute wall, as the impeller wears down.

Spend the time lubricating everything instead.


----------

